# Rescue Remedy



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I did do a search on previous threads/posts. Some have had success and some not. But, how much would you administer? We have a 4-hour ride coming up and Benadryl didn't do a thing.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Are you dealing with throwing up? Or stress.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Stress. He is so miserable in the car. Whining mostly but he will also bark and howl and just can't seem to settle down.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I spray one spray 15 minutes before the ride. Lizzie cries, shakes whines, everytime. I also give 1/4 tablet Bonine to calm her. I don't give it to her for short rides (anything below 30 minutes), but for longer trips Rescue Remedy and Bonine help.

Also, this may sound strange, you might want to take a break after 10 minutes into the ride. Let him go out, walk and pee or just give him fresh air and bring him back into the car. He may not whine, or cry after this break. Lizzie tends to settle with this routine. It can be quite inconvenient to take a break within just 10 minutes into your travel, but it is worth it if the whining and shaking stops.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Have you tried Cerenia?
http://www.pfizerah.com/Product_Overview.aspx?drug=CR&country=US&lang=EN&species=CN


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you for the advice. We take short little trips around the neighborhood, to the grocery store a mile away, etc. We try different things, me holding him, in his car seat in the front seat, back seat, in a car seat with Evye, on the floor, in his crate. Tried it all to see if any one thing makes him more comfortable. The shorter the ride the better he is. We plan to stop 3/4 of the way for the night and continue on the next a.m.

They did have the spray Rescue Remedy but I bought the drops. Maybe I need to bring it back and get the spray?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I was told 4 drops for Jasper.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I do 4 drops for Belle. But at the same token I did 2 droplets the first time for her and all it did was make her sleepy. I don't use it for motion sickness but to calm her down for stormy weather. It does work for her when I remember to do it ahead of time especially.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

The reason I ask about the stress or motion sickness is Galen is in a fear class now and the instructor said for me to give her a couple of Ginger Snaps (Nabisco seem to be the best ingredients) for her motion sickness. Well it seem to have a calming effect on Smarty and Galen now goes to class with no throw up in the car.

Ginger is supposed to calm a dog’s stomach. Not sure why but Smarty was much better in her behavior class after eating a couple before going.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I just bought some ginger snaps (for me). We have about a 10 minute car ride tomorrow. Maybe all 3 of us will have a pre-trip ginger snap.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> I do 4 drops for Belle. But at the same token I did 2 droplets the first time for her and all it did was make her sleepy. I don't use it for motion sickness but to calm her down for stormy weather. It does work for her when I remember to do it ahead of time especially.


And Belle is a tiny little thing...so 4 drops is safe for these little things?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....wonder if Ginger Snaps will work at the dog park with Dexter? Dexter still doesn't know he is a dog!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I heard you aren't suppose to feed dogs for at least an hour before the car rides


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah, it usually takes an hour or two to kick in as well so remember that. I have done it for a few years and Belle is still kicking  Also, if you have bibs for drool (I should so market doggy bibs!) and just in case throw up (but you arent going to have this!) If you are leaving before noon, I would not feed them at all that morning and just wait till you arrive or go to your hotel,etc. I would rather have hungry dogs than messy backseat! After watching Casey who got really motion sick (thank goodness he has gotten over that!) and had him vomiting in the bag at the lumber store and then later lowes, I think they can get sick a lot longer than a few hours after a meal and had the clean up to prove it!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Have you considered something made with essentail oils for the dog?
My aunt's male tzu puppy got horrendous car sickness and this worked for him. http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/PetAlive-EasyTravel-Solution/230004.aspx

I get car sick also, and I used Motioneaze and it worked. http://www.motioneaze.com/
You can also buy Seabands (acupressure) at Wal Mart which may help you.

I just read that you can use the Motioneaze on your pet too.


----------

